# problems with brennke slugs



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I stated in a post last week I have been using brennke slugs for two years with good results, I am going to have to retract that statement as of today, I found out that the brennke 2 3/4 heavy field mags that I bought today are slighty different than the ones from the past two years even though they look the same, have the same size slug,same powder load,I shot 6 rounds, they grouped nicely, 2 out of the 6 would not eject using a mossberg 500,so tonight I took the gun apart, cleaned it,not finding anything wrong I started comparing the empty shells and noticed a slight different, looking inside the empty I noticed a thin lip of plastic coming up along the sidewalls from the base of the shell,this was on the old shells, the new ones I bought today did not have this, this I believe caused the brass to expand enough so that they would not eject,has anyone else ran into this problem?looks like Iam going to have to use up my old ones and than find a different brand to go with after that.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just make sure you only need one shot this year  Can't help ya with the problem, but good luck during slug week


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I have used Brenneke's for years and never had any problems with them. I also use a mossberg 500 (smooth bore), although this year I purchased a remmington 870 (smooth bore).

Last year right before gun season started Gander Mountain in Pickerington had a huge sale on the Brenneke's, they were $1.99 a box (probably miss priced?), but I bought about 50 boxes worth, so I won't be buying slugs for awhile .

Dad however did have a shell hang up this year rabbit hunting, using a mossberg 500. Using 2 3/4" winchesters, the part in the chamber that is suppose to grab the brass after the shot is fired and eject the shell, wouldn't grab the brass. We had to use a ram rod to get the shell out. It was rather weird, maybe a part in the gun is worn and needs to be replaced, rather then the slugs? Just a thought.

Good luck, and be safe.


----------

